# Ruins theme basking platform *pics heavy!*



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys and gals,

It's been a long time since I posted anything up but yet again I have been busy making backgrounds/platforms for customers.

This is my latest project for a customer and me being me I kinda went OTT! LOL.

So here's progress pics from start to finish......


















































































And now for the grouting.....










































And the base coat grey applied...










And then some drybrushing to make it look more like stone.


















And then using polymer clay I made some vines and also placed a picture on the window.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Con't

















I then drybrushed some dark green on places to give it that algae effect that old castles/churches get on there brickwalls.











After a few coats or varnish and sticking on some fake moss the platform is finished!!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

that is so cool :O


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

You tube videos....

YouTube - ‪Vivarium basking platform old ruin theme part 1‬‏
YouTube - ‪Vivarium basking platform old ruin theme Part 2‬‏
YouTube - ‪Vivarium basking platform old ruin theme Part 3‬‏

Part 4 will be up next week.....


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats is ace:no1:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

god dam that is sweet :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome very creative fair play


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good as ever..!!

Jay


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

That is so fantastic stuff you have done!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

that looks amazing!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice build. impressive detailing to the project there. well done.


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW that is amazing.. what do you use to make these? would love to have a go at somthing like that for when i get a beardie!!


----------



## ianbasher (May 13, 2010)

thats just so cool Becky loved it from when i seen it on ya fb just so cool how do you do the green plants?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ianbasher said:


> thats just so cool Becky loved it from when i seen it on ya fb just so cool how do you do the green plants?


I did it using polymer clay hun and once done you bake it in the oven and it comes out hard then silicone it to your background and once dry you varnish over.

FIMO Classic Clay


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

xmadxmoex said:


> WOW that is amazing.. what do you use to make these? would love to have a go at somthing like that for when i get a beardie!!


Hiya hunny,

Your need the following:

polystyrene sheets (I get mine off ebay)
craft knife
Transparent silicone sealant
ready made tile grout
water based paint
varnish (I use polyvine matt finish)
And some patience and creativity! 

You can visit my channel on youtube for some help.

YouTube - ‪Beckywheeler's Channel‬‏


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

looks perfect ! great job :2thumb:


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Hiya hunny,
> 
> Your need the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  will have to have a look at your channel this evening.:2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job Becky! Is that you in the first pic 

I've got something like that to do on my Leo's viv. Its part done, just need to get in and remodel a few bits. I think you've just given me the inspiration to crack back on with it. I'm using powdered grout though with PVA, rather than the ready mixed stuff.

Regarding the FIMO. Do they do an air drying version? I have a 'column' that I think a vine would look very nice growing around (if you don't mind me nicking your idea that is)


----------



## ianryan (Nov 9, 2008)

All I can say is :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Wolflore said:


> Great job Becky! Is that you in the first pic
> 
> I've got something like that to do on my Leo's viv. Its part done, just need to get in and remodel a few bits. I think you've just given me the inspiration to crack back on with it. I'm using powdered grout though with PVA, rather than the ready mixed stuff.
> 
> Regarding the FIMO. Do they do an air drying version? I have a 'column' that I think a vine would look very nice growing around (if you don't mind me nicking your idea that is)


No hunny but I think you can buy different coloured clay blocks that air dries? I'm sure i've seen it somewhere.


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

wow  :no1:


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

Becky, you were the main reason I created my background and now cant seem to stop creating. I have watched most of your youtube's I think and they are such lovely work and really well done vids.
Loving the vine work too!!
Inspirational WELL DONE!!!

Dan

Also if you know where your other half can get cheap compressors please let me know as I am after one for my fine detail spraying lol
cheers


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Skorge said:


> Becky, you were the main reason I created my background and now cant seem to stop creating. I have watched most of your youtube's I think and they are such lovely work and really well done vids.
> Loving the vine work too!!
> Inspirational WELL DONE!!!
> 
> ...


Aww Thanks hunny! Will ask hubby when he's feeling more alert, LOL.


----------



## george98 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey becky i thought you would be on this forum !! haha, ive watched most of your youtube vids and commented on your youtube wall, your amazing designs and videos were literally what gave me the bug to make my own viv and viv desert rocky scene so thank you VERY much for your vids and help ! 

check mine out -
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/712852-newbie-beardie-viv-full-build.html

thanks again your designs are amazing !


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Do you make these to order?


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Becky you have really raised the bar yet again! Just when i thought i had seen as good as it gets you go and do this!?!?

You may be happy to know that the original background you inspired me to do has now been donated to a Reptile Rescue who are planning on using it for photoshoots! :gasp:

And you know what that means hey? Time for me to do another one! Woo Hoo! I decided to give my Aussies some extra floor space, so i pulled the interior out and turned the viv on its side and i am going to be redoing the interior after i move home at the end of the month...

Still cant believe the old interior came out in one piece without breaking!!!!

Thanks again fo the inspiration and I look forward to seeing more!

Nic :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> Do you make these to order?


I can make them to order hun but I aint keen on posting them even if they are well packaged as I know how couriers operate with boxes.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

NicolasB said:


> Becky you have really raised the bar yet again! Just when i thought i had seen as good as it gets you go and do this!?!?
> 
> You may be happy to know that the original background you inspired me to do has now been donated to a Reptile Rescue who are planning on using it for photoshoots! :gasp:
> 
> ...


Hiya hun!!

That was so nice of you to donate your custom viv! I bet they love it. I can't wait to see what you come up with next :notworthy:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Becky Wheeler said:


> I can make them to order hun but I aint keen on posting them even if they are well packaged as I know how couriers operate with boxes.


Surely there must be a way to post without them getting damaged or are they very decliate?

What is the going rate?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> Surely there must be a way to post without them getting damaged or are they very decliate?
> 
> What is the going rate?


Pm sent hun.


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, here's the platform in action, I think he's happy with it!

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k534/HagueyUK/IMAG0148.jpg?t=1310146827

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k534/HagueyUK/IMAG0149.jpg?t=1310146828

I think this viv is going to be a work in progress over time. So Becky I recon I might have to start thinking of ideas for the other side! lol.

Also, on next substrate change gonna try and source a better colour to complement it.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

That first photo is great. Looks like he's saying '...and here's the basking spot'.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Excellent Build :2thumb:


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

*well done*

fantastic....


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome: victory:


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks awesome!

The jealousy sets in....


----------

